# Pronk gets 4yr, $57 million extension



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2007/07/ ... extension/

Not too shabby!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would be buying hunting land like crazy if I was him!!!! :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:

:lol:


----------

